# Found a batch of excellent lessons



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I've only been playing on and off for a couple of years. I've been debating the last month or so on whether I should take lessons because I'm not sure what I should be learning next. Maybe not so much what should i learn next, but i need to take the next step. right now i am playing some licks and a few full songs but I need to step up and start actually learning some stuff. So while I was surfing youtube I came across this amazing lesson, and think a lot of beginner/intermediate guys could learn some things from this guy. I've watched so many clips on power chords and barre chords, but there always seemed to be something missing. I sort of get the concept, but sometimes the explanations are vague. I saw the title absolute fretboard mastery and thought I'd give it a try. I think I've learned more about my guitar in 2 of the 15 minute lessons than I have learned all this year watching videos. 

here's a link to the first video in a series of 12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfGq2tHEbaE&list=RDKfGq2tHEbaE&index=1


----------

